# IDLE PROBLEM



## BBDET1 (Nov 11, 2004)

I just can not get my DET to idle it is in a 96 SE-R. I have Jim Wolf C1 cams a four angle valve job etc. Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

first guess is the cam timing is off. second guess, are you recirculating the bov?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you are running a BOV make sure you have it set hard enough it'll be closed at idle. A cracked open BOV on any MAFed car will run screwy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

More details would probably help us help you more!


----------



## BBDET1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes I am recirculating the bov. It is blowing off at idle. I will try tightening it up and I will let you know. I know the cam timing is right b/c it just started doing this after 600 miles of running. This really had me frustrated thank you to everyone that posted a suggestion. I will let you know after i make the adjustment.


----------

